# Installer plugin audio "iWow" dans un apple tv?



## marcucci (20 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'utilise depuis quelques années le plugin iWow qui donne un son 3D à mon itunes.
Ce plugin est très agréable pour l'écoute de musique...

Je me demandais s'il était possible de transferer le plugin sur l'apple tv?
dans mon ordinateur le plugin se trouve dans user/ bibliotheque/ audio/ plugins/ hal

C'est pourquoi je demande l'avis aux experts de l'apple TV

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## pim (26 Avril 2009)

L'Apple TV est en fait un Mac sous 10.4.7, avec iTunes qui tourne toujours caché par une interface très semblable à FrontRow ; donc à priori ça devrait marcher - sous réserve de hacker l'Apple TV, ce qui est loin d'être évident !

http://www.macetvideo.com/appletv2_booste/appletv2_booste.html

D'autre part l'Apple TV gère parfaitement bien le son HD 5.1. Donc si tu rippe un DVD musical de ce format avec HandBrake, les infos 5.1 vont être conservées et utilisées par l'Apple TV. Après il faut que derrière ton Apple TV tu dispose d'un système compatible 5.1 bien entendu mais comme cela tu auras un son assez montrueux. Pour ma part j'utilise une barre de son Yamaha, pas de fils, connexion numérique à l'Apple TV, une tuerie !


----------



## marcucci (26 Avril 2009)

Merci pour cette réponse ça devient intéressant..

En fait l'apple tv est composé des mêmes fichiers systemes qu'un mac sous Osx 10.4.7 c'est bien ça?

Je n'ai pas encore hacké l' Apple tv car je cherche un CD de tiger récent (pas forcement évident) mais si j'ai bien compris j'ai juste à deplacer le plugin à l'endroit voulu par le biais d'un logiciel comme Fugu..?

En tout cas ton installation audio a l'air sympa et dans ces conditions tu dois profiter à fond de ton &#63743;TV !!


----------



## pim (26 Avril 2009)

Oui je pense que cela devrait marcher   Le mieux serait bien sur de demander à quelqu'un qui a hacker son Apple TV. Essaye de voir dans le fil suivant de MacGé qui sont les personnes susceptibles d'avoir hacker le leur et donc plus à même de t'apporter une réponse :

http://forums.macg.co/forum-apple-tv/modifier-son-appletv-tuto-en-francais-180428.html


----------



## marcucci (29 Juin 2009)

Ok pour la bidouille mais si j'arrive à installer le logiciel iWow pour itunes je ne vois pas comment je pourrais l'activer ou le régler donc une autre question me vient :

Si on démonte le DD de l'apple tv  pour le brancher au mac, est-il possible de redémarrer le mac en target et de tout modifier à la main?

Cette question est peut-être stupide mais ça me parait bien plus simple... (ça ne me dérange pas de perdre la garantie)

merci pour votre aide..


----------

